
Sequenced Packets Over Ordinary TCP (2005) - luu
http://urchin.earth.li/~twic/Sequenced_Packets_Over_Ordinary_TCP.html
======
teddyh
Link seemed down; archive.org link:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20140609135023/http://urchin.eart...](http://web.archive.org/web/20140609135023/http://urchin.earth.li/~twic/Sequenced_Packets_Over_Ordinary_TCP.html)

